# 2g tank



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I was at petsmart the other day. I was looking at there tank and stuff. Well I know I didn't want a stock one. So I saw this 2g tank no hood filter or anything. I want to make it to a betta tank. I am going to buy a filter that is 80GPH. So i figure it should be clean enough. It is going to be well planted with may types of plants. Got one question what kind of plants do Bettas like the most. Also FYI right now he is in a bowl maybe less the 1g. So I figured a 2G tank with sand, plants, and a good filter will be well healthier for him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good......the tank would definitely be better than the bowl.

As far as plants go, I don't think Bettas are picky. I'd atleast leave him some room to swim and not pack the plants in there. 

For smaller tanks, I think its best to have small leaved plants because it makes the tank look bigger. Also, I wouldn't put a lot of different plants in it, but maybe 3-4 different types.

A layout kind of like this would look good: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=155. You could have some Glosso in the front and middle and then have 1 type of stem plant in the back corner....like Rotala rotundifolia.  That way the Betta would have alot of swimming room.

For lighting, I'd get a desk lamp and put a screw in compact fluorescent daylight bulb in it. Something around 20 watts would allow you alot of plant choices.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya That is what I am planning on getting Red cabomba and a purple I think they are called. And Dwarf anubias. Maybe about 3 of the red and 3 of the purple Cabomba. an 4 dwarf anubias. I think it will looks good I will post pics of it when I have it done. I have another question I have a very nice 10 gallon with platies and mollys and a strawberry bard female. Do you think he could live in there with out killing my other fish?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the strawberry bard female a betta? If so, then you can't put him in their. Females and males should not be kept together unless you are breeding them and then they aren't kept together for long. Females usually kill males, but it can be the other way around as well.

I'm not sure how Bettas will do with Platies, since I've never kept the 2 together. It may be best to leave him in a tank of his own. You could try him in the 10g, if the strawberry female is not a betta, but watch and see if he chases them and move him if that happens.

How many Platies and Mollies do you have in the 10g? Mollies get pretty big, so the tank may be stocked well already.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

My bad it is strawberry barb female. I have 2 platies and 2 mollys they came in a pair got them for cheap. So went ahead and picked them up and 2 apple snails.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohh....ok.  I'm not really familiar with Strawberry Barbs, but I think they may be dyed Tiger Barbs.....either that or you have Cherry confused with Strawberry (easy to do). If its a dyed Tiger Barb, then it shouldn't be in a 10g tank (TBs get 3") and are schooling. Dyeing is a cruel process and you probably didn't know it was dyed. I suggest returning the fish if you can or trade it in for something.

Here's an article about dyeing: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/campaign_details.php

If you have strawberry confused with cherry, then you still aren't out of the woods.....Cherry Barbs are schooling, so you'd need more, but you really don't have any room to spare in your tank IMO. So I'd suggest returning it, or if you have a larger tank, move it and get more.

I really think the Betta would be best by himself. I could see him getting along with the Mollies and Platies in a larger tank but I think in a 10g its too risky.

The 2g would be best for him IMO.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK Well this is what they look like. http://www.fishlore.com/Profiles-CherryBarbs.htm

There are actually 3 all my fish have been living in there for about 6 months all my water test always come up to zero so I think I am good. OR do I have to many


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are Cherry Barbs, so thats good. And if they all 3 look like those pics, then they are all female. 

Mollies get a tad large for fish that I would keep in a 10g. Some of them can reach 4 inches. If you just have 2 of them, the 2 Platies, and the 3 Cherry Barbs, thats pushing it IMO, but it should be fine as long as you don't have any fry. I wouldn't add anything to the tank though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> o you think he could live in there with out killing my other fish?


Its more likely to be the other way around. Bettas rarely attack anything but other bettas, sometimes guppies with betta-like tails. Bettas fins are tempting targets for nippy fish and the bettas are slow-moving and don't fight back. Bettas also often don't get enough food in a tank with lots of swift-moving fish. However, if the tank is large enough and has lots of plants, it could work. The betta can get comfortable in an upper corner and rest on plants and be left alone if other fish don't notice him. You'd have to put him in and watch very closely to see if anyone picks on him. A 2g tank is a good size for a solo betta, but even 80GPH seems like a lot of flow (40X) for a tiny tank. Bettas generally don't like a lot of current. Its possible that the flow can be turned down, or isn't as strong as advertised (its very common to rate them with no media). If you already have an airpump, all you need is a sponge filter. http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19170/si1382102/cl0/leesspongefilterround


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

another choice filter for a tank that size is the Red Sea Nano-Filter. i have one on my grandmother's 2.5 betta tank, and it's wonderful. keeps the water clear, and it's really quiet!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I think I am good with stocl I got about 6 plants and a air pump and a good filter


----------

